# Day 5 - this is the last track day - spoiler



## Keith Oates (19 Aug 2008)

Will we have some more winners today, I certainly hope so:

Day 5 - Tuesday, August 19 - Venue: Laoshan Velodrome 
16:30-19:50 local 

Women's Sprint Semifinal 

Men's Sprint Semifinal 

Men's Madison Final 

Women's Sprint Finals 

Men's Sprint Finals 

I'm feeling nervous already and it's 2 hours before the action begins!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## theloafer (19 Aug 2008)

me to keith...just finished nightshift.. and it looks like i will be late getting to bed..lol g/f said why dony you tape it and watch it when you get up...told her to give her head a shake


----------



## Flying_Monkey (19 Aug 2008)

The Madison is so dangerous and unpredictable that we can't guarrantee anything in that despite having an awesome duo... and Pendleton will be up against it against the very strong home favourite, Guo. So I am cautiously optimistic today rather than certain.


----------



## Renard (19 Aug 2008)

Good luck to all the GB riders today. VP one up already


----------



## ChrisKH (19 Aug 2008)

Aaargh! I don't have telly access at work!


----------



## dodgy (19 Aug 2008)

ChrisKH said:


> Aaargh! I don't have telly access at work!



http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/olympics/7534984.stm


----------



## ChrisKH (19 Aug 2008)

Cheers dodgy.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (19 Aug 2008)

gao and pendleton have both made mistakes. pendleton still won though, so psychologically she has one over gao, should they meet in the final.

hoy should win this one.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (19 Aug 2008)

he does. now can kenny make it a 1-2?


----------



## Renard (19 Aug 2008)

Whether Gao or Meares goes through they are going to be disadvantaged by the extra match.

Looks like an all GB final in the mens.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (19 Aug 2008)

Guo's gone! Terrible bike handling... luckily they get to restart.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (19 Aug 2008)

Damn that was close - Guo got it but I think she might be disqualified. She probably shoudl be be, but will the referee have the courage?


----------



## Renard (19 Aug 2008)

That was a right old ding dong! When you see the incident in slow motion I think the judges made the right decision.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (19 Aug 2008)

Gao is out! I reckon Vicky has it sown up then, but you never know...


----------



## Flying_Monkey (19 Aug 2008)

So it's the Madison next... my favourite piece of track insanity... anyone who says track cycling is boring has never seen a Madison.


----------



## yello (19 Aug 2008)

Where's everybody gone? Given up??

(Explanation; French tele switched away to some rowing event and when they came back to the Madison, the field looked thinned out!)


----------



## dodgy (19 Aug 2008)

It's not looking good for GB in the Madison right now, but this is just how it was when I went to see this event in Manchester for the World Champs, so there's still hope.

Dave.


----------



## Smokin Joe (19 Aug 2008)

Guo would have been extremely dangerous in the final, I can't see Vikkie having any trouble beating Mears.

Looks like the Madison has gone, but it was always the least likely medal anyway.


----------



## Renard (19 Aug 2008)

Chances of a medal are slipping away. Cav should've finished the Tour.


----------



## MichaelM (19 Aug 2008)

Will someone please post when the Madison ends and the sprints resume?


----------



## Renard (19 Aug 2008)

Its done. Ladies sprint final is due at midday.


----------



## yello (19 Aug 2008)

MichaelM said:


> Will someone please post when the Madison ends



Not due to finish until next spring


----------



## Renard (19 Aug 2008)

Contest for Bronze about to start.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (19 Aug 2008)

Wiggins was too knackered. Perhaps we should have had Geraint Thomas and Cav riding together instead...


----------



## Flying_Monkey (19 Aug 2008)

Pendleton versus Meares now - I hope Vicky doesn't think this is going to be easier than she had expected...


----------



## Flying_Monkey (19 Aug 2008)

But it was in the first race!


----------



## Renard (19 Aug 2008)

No contest there. VP 1 up


----------



## Flying_Monkey (19 Aug 2008)

Bourghain vs. Levy now in the men's bronze ride-off...


----------



## Flying_Monkey (19 Aug 2008)

1-0 Bourghain... a very powerful ride.


----------



## Renard (19 Aug 2008)

Now for the main course...


----------



## Flying_Monkey (19 Aug 2008)

Looks very tasty... any chance for Kenny at all?


----------



## Renard (19 Aug 2008)

A cheeky manoever by Kenny nearly paid off.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (19 Aug 2008)

That was excellent - I really thought Kenny might have that for a few seconds.


----------



## mondobongo (19 Aug 2008)

Could be interesting in race 2 if Kenny can get the jump.


----------



## dodgy (19 Aug 2008)

I reckon Kenny still has a good chance


----------



## Mr Phoebus (19 Aug 2008)

Nice tongue action from Kenny. But, Hoy was too powerful.


----------



## Renard (19 Aug 2008)

I am rooting for Chris though so that he becomes a three gold winner and the media can't ignore a cyclist as the face of the games.


----------



## Renard (19 Aug 2008)

Plus Jason Kenny will have his day in the sun at the next Olympics based on his age and showing at this games.


----------



## dodgy (19 Aug 2008)

Jess Walker - phwoarrr


----------



## Flying_Monkey (19 Aug 2008)

The Madison seems to have been the only thing for which you can criticise British Cycling at the whole of this Olympics. Since they didn't have Hayles (which is a shame because he's in the shape of his life right now) perhaps they should have put Thomas and Cavendish together...


----------



## Renard (19 Aug 2008)

They had to give the other countries a sniff (how often can you say that about GB?)


----------



## Flying_Monkey (19 Aug 2008)

Aargh - I am going to have to go, and miss the rest of the finals!


----------



## Renard (19 Aug 2008)

No the worst possible time! 

Gao just took Bronze, she would've been the biggest threat to VP, no doubts.


----------



## Renard (19 Aug 2008)

Class!


----------



## dodgy (19 Aug 2008)

Nice one VP


----------



## wafflycat (19 Aug 2008)

Well done Victoria!


----------



## wafflycat (19 Aug 2008)

Mr Hoy was rather magnificent


----------



## Renard (19 Aug 2008)

Fantastic result, they're going on about the records he has set now.


----------



## Keith Oates (19 Aug 2008)

I've just got home, so it was Vicky and Chris Hoy who got the medals, is that correct!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Renard (19 Aug 2008)

BTW does anyone wan't to buy his autograph


----------



## Renard (19 Aug 2008)

Keith Oates said:


> I've just got home, so it was Vicky and Chris Hoy who got the medals, is that correct!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Yup


----------



## fossyant (19 Aug 2008)

Get in - white (and blue) wash.........


----------



## yello (19 Aug 2008)

Is it fair to be critical of the Madison result? I mean, according the Beeb, Wiggins & Cavendish were "marked" (is that likely?)... and Wiggins would not have been the only tired rider out there... but whatever the case, to me, the event looks a bit of a free-for-all. An event for any dog to have it's day perhaps? I like it!


----------



## Keith Oates (19 Aug 2008)

Well that has rounded off a very good Olympics as far as I'm concerned, now for 2112 we have to work on the Mens road racing team as well!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dodgy (19 Aug 2008)

Oy Keith! Don't forget about the MTB XC!

Dave.


----------



## Renard (19 Aug 2008)

If we can supply the same attention to detail and dedication... who knows? I'm sure I heard Dave Brailsford making the same point a while back.


----------



## dan_bo (19 Aug 2008)

And BMX!


----------



## CotterPin (19 Aug 2008)

Keith Oates said:


> Well that has rounded off a very good Olympics as far as I'm concerned, now for *2112* we have to work on the Mens road racing team as well!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Are we going to have to wait that long, Keith???


----------



## mondobongo (19 Aug 2008)

We have a really good chance of Gold in the BMX.


----------



## dodgy (19 Aug 2008)

ivancarlos said:


> How realistic ARE Liam and Oli's chances?



Not as great as Hoy's were, but we shouldn't write it off just yet. When is the BMX on?

Edit - it's all here http://results.beijing2008.cn/WRM/ENG/Schedule/CB_2008-08-20.shtml
Dave.


----------



## ChrisKH (19 Aug 2008)

CotterPin said:


> Are we going to have to wait that long, Keith???



I think Keith's been drinking and listening to his old Rush and Nolan Sister's LP's.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (19 Aug 2008)

yello said:


> Is it fair to be critical of the Madison result?


 I was merely pointing out that it's the _sole_ miscalculation that BC have made - they've been otherwise totally flawless... which I suppose is why you notice it. And, yes, as I said earlier, the Madison is an event for which you can't control all the variables... so there is no 'blame' at all. We've had fantastic games in terms of cycling.


----------



## wafflycat (19 Aug 2008)

There was a BBC interview with Jason Kenny and then Chris Hoy came on too. Chris Hoy was so generous and gracious towards Jason Kenny and the youngster's future prospects. What a true gentleman of sport Hoy was.


----------



## Renard (19 Aug 2008)

CH is the man, just saw him getting the medal and BTW he is a really great guy IRL. Well pleased for him!


----------



## alecstilleyedye (19 Aug 2008)

we can be proud of the whole cycling team. hoy is as fine an ambassador for our sport as we'll get. hope he gets a shot of at least one more gold in 2012, although by then i suspect young mr kenny will be our top track sprinter.


----------



## Keith Oates (19 Aug 2008)

CotterPin said:


> Are we going to have to wait that long, Keith???


It's the excitement.......................................now being helped by some beer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ludwig (19 Aug 2008)

Keith should be supporting the Vietnam team.


----------



## yello (19 Aug 2008)

Flying_Monkey said:


> I was merely pointing out that it's the _sole_ miscalculation.



No need to be defensive as I wasn't aware that you had said anything! My comment was inspired by the beeb's remark.


----------



## Rob S (19 Aug 2008)

A great week for us....apparently the only member of our track team that didn't get a medal was Mark Cavendish....all pretty awesome stuff.

Let's hope we do something similar in 2012 and all the Worlds in between!!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (19 Aug 2008)

yello said:


> No need to be defensive as I wasn't aware that you had said anything! My comment was inspired by the beeb's remark.



Sorry, I thought you might actually be reading the thread...


----------



## yello (19 Aug 2008)

...there are some peoples posts that I don't read


----------



## Flying_Monkey (19 Aug 2008)

yello said:


> ...there are some peoples posts that I don't read


----------



## Smokin Joe (19 Aug 2008)

Cavendish may have come home without a gold, but for my money he is Britains most successful cyclist this year. The Olympics may be the event of the moment, but in the world of pro cycling four TdF stage wins knock any number of golds into a cocked hat.

I bet that will be reflected salary wise by a multiple factor.


----------



## rich p (19 Aug 2008)

He did say earlier in the year that he'd take a TdF stage win over the Olympic gold.


----------



## yello (19 Aug 2008)

I'm sure he feels just a little left out of it all now though.... poor sod.


----------



## Cathryn (19 Aug 2008)

I feel really sorry for him. I know he's had his moment (s) of glory, but even so...


----------



## alecstilleyedye (19 Aug 2008)

the madison is the only race where team gb have got it wrong. the coaches etc should have paired cavendish with someone who would have been fresher than wiggins. 

you can't blame wiggins for wanting to do it, but the coaches should have made the decision for him.

that said, you can hardly be critical of the team when they have performed so fantastically. and when the only track rider without a medal has come off a tour de france with 4 stage wins, we're hardly weak in any particular area.


----------



## Cathryn (19 Aug 2008)

I suspect that Bradley Wiggins feels pretty awful for Cav. It's just heartbreaking for them both.


----------



## papercorn2000 (19 Aug 2008)

There's talk that the new Glasgow velodrome will be named after Chris Hoy!


----------



## papercorn2000 (19 Aug 2008)

Hoy's been saying that we need more cycling facilities in Scotland. Hopefully we can a build a little momentum in order to save and upgrade Meadowbank track!


----------



## alecstilleyedye (19 Aug 2008)

papercorn2000 said:


> Hoy's been saying that we need more cycling facilities in Scotland. Hopefully we can a build a little momentum in order to save and upgrade Meadowbank track!



hope he succeeds. i'm sure he won't be bought by the promise of the new velodrome being named in his honour.

what use is a velodrome being built for 2014 when the next olympics are in 2012?


----------



## dan_bo (20 Aug 2008)

sod all that. Might I be the first to suggest a big fat toast to the BC squad?

cheers. <chink>


----------



## Flying_Monkey (20 Aug 2008)

I loved Kenny's description of Hoy in the papers today - after saying he was a human with strengths and weaknesses, he changed his mind and said that when he thought about it "he doesn't really have any weaknesses, only weaker strengths"!


----------

